# Ancient Legends & Classic Foes



## EN Publishing (Dec 12, 2021)

EONs Patreon Spotlight​
Time waits for no one, as the saying goes. And that is certainly the case over on our WOIN patreon page. With a hefty four WOIN articles a month we manage to publish 48 articles a year for our subscribers to enjoy... not too shabby indeed, even if we do say so ourselves. Not only do our patrons enjoy new articles each month, but they are also able to access the entire back catalogue of pdfs. Sit tight, it's time to take a look at what has been happening over there since we last checked.





If you are a Xenomorph fan and enjoyed The Fall of Somerset Landing, our continuing series offers a chance for the Marines to investigate some sinister happenings on Hades Prime. In the most recent installment, The Raid, the PCs finally get a chance to unleash hell on a cult cell.




Another of our ongoing serials introduces legendary figures and mythical beasts from across history and lore. Moving alphabetically, the most recent personage to step from the mists of time is none other than the Queen of the Nile herself, Queen Cleopatra. Each installment provides a brief introduction to the character, some design notes, and a full stat block.




We also have regular 'creature features' to expand the repertoire of encounters a WOIN GM can build upon. The hefty iron golem is the most recent addition to the continually expanding bestiary, which offers a hefty challenge and a few surprises for any experienced PCs!

All in all, if you are looking for extra material, optional rules, or additional adventures, supporting our patreon page and gaining access to the entire back catalogue of articles is the perfect place to do it!


----------

